# old salt 44



## old salt 44 (Jun 10, 2009)

I could use a little help, got a research item driving me nuts. The History Channel did a program on Smugglers, Bootleggers, & Rumrunners using an 8 -10 second clip stating smugglers used a WW1 German U-boat to get booze into Cape Cod.
Henry Lee in his book How Dry We Were gives a 3 sentence reference to the same. And stated " the feds knew of it"
So far I can find no proof. History Channel didn't reply, Coast Guard no help, 3 Cape Cod sites are looking.
Any one have a clue?
old salt 44


----------

